# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از کاردانی حسابداری به تربیت معلم

## mohsenjiryaei

سلام خسته نباشید
من دانشجو حسابداری کاردانی هستم 
میخواستم ببینم میتونم بعد اینکه فوق دیپلم گرفتم 
کنکور انسانی بدم و برم تربیت معلم؟
اگه میشه منابع کنکور را بهم بگید 
ممنون

----------


## mohammad ft

> سلام خسته نباشید
> من دانشجو حسابداری کاردانی هستم 
> میخواستم ببینم میتونم بعد اینکه فوق دیپلم گرفتم 
> کنکور انسانی بدم و برم تربیت معلم؟
> اگه میشه منابع کنکور را بهم بگید 
> ممنون



باید دیپلم یکی از سه رشته تجربی . انسانی ویا ریاضیو داشته باشین اگرم ندارین باید بگیرین بعدا

----------


## 76farshad

نیاز ب دیپلم نظری ندارین، کافیع مدرک کاردانی بگیرین، منابع هم سرچ کنی پیدا میکنی

----------

